# Me cuentan sobre los ucranianos que han llegado a España...



## Honkytonk Man (1 Jun 2022)

...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.

Muchos están como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.


----------



## Bucanero (1 Jun 2022)

Normal. Este país es que da pena con el asunto trabajo, y con el socialismo bolivariano que tenemos, y con las leyes de las supremacistas femilocas. Vamos, un paraíso para quien quiere una vida normal ¿Porque se irán?


----------



## Akira. (1 Jun 2022)

Hasta un Ucraniano recién llegado de una guerra sabe que España es una puta mierda


----------



## Gorkako (1 Jun 2022)

Pos ya saben dónde está la puerta y a la que pliegan que hagan el favor de llevarse a 3 o 4 indistintamente la nacionalidad...


----------



## Apocalipsis (1 Jun 2022)

España solo es afortunada por su clima.

En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Sí piden curro es que no son chortinas ultratop que viven de enseñar el toto. No interesan.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

El gobierno de España acosa , persigue , roba y arruina a la gente que quiere trabajar y beneficia a los ladrones y delincuentes .


----------



## Joloan (1 Jun 2022)

Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Jun 2022)

es que han acabado EN EL PEOR PAIS DE EUROPA JODER

de Guatemala a Guatepeor. 

antes uno se informa


----------



## PeterGriffyn (1 Jun 2022)

Pues a mi me cuenta un amigo que vive cerca de un hotelito que al parecer su tinder echa humo con shortinas ucranianas buscando un proveedor. Algunas incluso estan ahi con el marido y piden directamente ayuda sin cita de por medio.
Lo triste es que el hotel lo pagamos todos.
Ah, y hablando de pagar cosas a escote.
Me cuenta gente que trabaja en renfe que esta gente tiene billetes gratis…


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Jun 2022)

Ni viniendo de una guerra quieren una de las 50000 (o 500000  ) presuntas vacantes de camarero.

Así de mal se vive como camarero de bar Paco hoygan.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.



y que cojones esperaban ? Yo me pregunto en que mundo vive la gente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.




Las visitas son como el pescado fuera de la nevera.
El primer día está fresco y delicioso ...
pero con el paso de los días ya huele y se hace indigesto.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (1 Jun 2022)

Hacen falta 50 mil camareros pero los ucras no encuentra trabajo. Ya.









La hostelería ve en los cupos de extranjeros una salida a la falta de 50.000 camareros en España


No es un problema nuevo. Se repite cuando el periodo estival se aproxima y el sector de la hostelería comienza a preparar los meses de mayor actividad en




www.elindependiente.com


----------



## Mike Littoris (1 Jun 2022)

Como se descuiden no van a poder trabajar ni de putas


----------



## Pili33 (1 Jun 2022)

Y, encima, nos prohíben las lumis.

¡este país ya no tiene ningún futuro!


----------



## CliffUnger2 (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



Pero si el Otoño y la Primavera ya no existen!


----------



## Gonorrea (1 Jun 2022)

Eso lo he pensado yo muchas veces cuando les he visto por la telle. Menudos desgraciados, con todos los paises que hay en la UE y huyen de una guerra para terminar en este estercolero


----------



## bebe (1 Jun 2022)

Hay trabajo de en los pueblos y no poco, como mostraban ayer en la tele. Pero las casas disponibles son cutres y claro, la ciudad mola más.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (1 Jun 2022)

Los FKK alemanes, ollas a presión por la avalancha de refugiadas.

Los eternos subcampeones este verano van a ir con las pelotas vaciadas como nunca. Que gran es ser alemán.


----------



## Blackmoon (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Lady Paro no aprueba éste hilo...


----------



## jolu (1 Jun 2022)

Si fuera moro y tuviera enanismo, tendría paguita seguro, porque el moro de Don Ostia ha venido a trabajar y pagarnos las pensiones que me lo ha dicho Antoniiiio.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Lo mismo que un chico de dominicana que conozco se casó con una española estando alli ella , se han venido a España y no le sale ni de camarero porque no tiene papeles aún hasta le den permiso de residencia y se está agobiando , ni trabajo en B hay. Dice que seguramente le diga de volver a R. Dominicana, alli él trabajaba en un resort como cocinero. El.problema es que ella tiene trabajo aquí, mal futuro para la pareja..


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)

Pues que pidan paguitas como hacen los parásitos de lo moros, negros y panchos


----------



## Teuro (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Tal como hemos visto en la final de la Champions en Paris, la "moronegrada" también se va para Francia, aquí se quedan los pobres, tontos o los que tienen ganas de trabajar recogiendo brócoli en invernaderos.


----------



## Teuro (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El gobierno de España acosa , persigue , roba y arruina a la gente que quiere trabajar y beneficia a los ladrones y delincuentes .



Como dirían los liberales, si los ucranianos que han venido no encuentran trabajo aquí ... que se hagan "emprendedores".

[Mode María Antonieta OFF]


----------



## Teuro (1 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hacen falta 50 mil camareros pero los ucras no encuentra trabajo. Ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, hay trabajos donde se exige chapurrear el idioma y en otros donde directamente hay que hablarlo. Imagínate un camarero sin puta idea de Español para pedir una de calamares.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (1 Jun 2022)

Pero si aquí faltan mishones de informáticos, camareros y albañiles! Lo dice la tele todos los días!


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo mismo que un chico de dominicana que conozco se casó con una española estando alli ella , se han venido a España y no le sale ni de camarero porque no tiene papeles aún *hasta le den permiso de residencia* y se está agobiando , ni trabajo en B hay. Dice que seguramente le diga de volver a R. Dominicana, alli él trabajaba en un resort como cocinero. El.problema es que ella tiene trabajo aquí, mal futuro para la pareja..



Que tenga paciencia el dominicano. En cuanto le salgan sus papeles por estar casado con la blanquita, rápidamente encontrará trabajo de lo suyo, como les ha pasado a muchos venezolanos que estuvieron igual o ejerciendo de _riders_ hasta que les salió su homologación de médicos.


----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.



El otro día, me contaban el caso de una familia ( matrimonio con dos hijas ) que habían acogido a una madre con dos hijas. Viven en un piso de 90m2.
Pues, resulta que hace una semana les llegó el marido!!!!
El hombre había conseguido los papeles en los que demostraba que tenía otro hijo. Y con TRES HIJOS, ya puedes salir de Ucrania. No tienes por qué luchar.

La familia de acogida, "dando saltos de alegría"......


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Jun 2022)

Aqui lo hay que hacer es aumentar mucho mas los impuestos a trabajadores y empresas, asi podremos vivir en la utopia socialista de paguitas y vivier del cuento, y lo que dure, si es un año pues mira, y si son 2, fenomenal.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Jun 2022)

Pero si hay trabajo y ellos no sirven porque su puto idioma no lo conoce ni dios.

Contrata tú a un camarero que solo habla ucraniano. Además no te creas que tienen muchas ganas de trabajar, una vez que comparan los precios y los salarios.


----------



## Petruska (1 Jun 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Sí piden curro es que no son chortinas ultratop que viven de enseñar el toto. No interesan.


----------



## la_trotona (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Y seguimos para bingo.


----------



## la_trotona (1 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hacen falta 50 mil camareros pero los ucras no encuentra trabajo. Ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A saber como son de malas las condiciones.


----------



## Javiser (1 Jun 2022)

Fíjate en el detalle, se quejan de que no hay trabajo, ergo eso es que llegan aquí y quieren trabajar, no vivir la sopa boba.

Otro tipo de inmigrantes un poco más morenos no se quejan nunca de que no hay trabajo, y se pueden tirar años, o toda la vida, sin pegar un palo al agua


----------



## Artorias (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Es que hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para venir a Hezpaña con intencion de trabajar.

Joder, pero si no hay ni trabajo para los hezpañoles, ¿lo va a haber para extranjeros?.

A Hezpaña solo hay que venir si se tiene la intencion de robar, violar y vivir de paguitas y ayudas de las ONGetas como hacen los "jovenes", los "mejores" y los "mas preparados". Si se tiene intencion de trabajar hay que irse a cualquier pais menos a este vertedero repugnante que se hace llamar Hezpaña.


----------



## Biluao (1 Jun 2022)

Después de ver España, se han dado cuenta que lo de Ucrania, no es tan postapocalíptico como creían.


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Jun 2022)

Aquí queremos chortinas pizpiretas, no cabrones que vengan a hacer dumping laboral, de esos ya tenemos de sobra.


----------



## LordEntrophy (1 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> A ver, hay trabajos donde se exige chapurrear el idioma y en otros donde directamente hay que hablarlo. Imagínate un camarero sin puta idea de Español para pedir una de calamares.



Ya, en circunstancias normales sí, pero con el buenismo imperante por estos pagos, seguro que tener camareros ucranianos es un "plus" publicitario para el bar, las propinas...

Además que la gente del este pilla los rudimentos de nuestro idioma en un par de semanas (no deja de impresionarme siempre, polacos, húngaros, bielorrusos... lo pillan en nada, será que por comparación con los suyos, nuestra gramática básica es sencilla).

Para ellos España tenía el punto positivo, junto con Portugal, que está lo más lejos posible de Rusia, psicológicamente es más importante de lo que parece. Y ya había una colonia ucraniana relativamente significativa.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (1 Jun 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Ni viniendo de una guerra quieren una de las 50000 (o 500000  ) presuntas vacantes de camarero.
> 
> Así de mal se vive como camarero de bar Paco hoygan.



jajajajja, Brutal!!!!


----------



## pacomer (1 Jun 2022)

IsPain sólo si traes trabajo ya en remoto, caso del ucra que conozco y va y viene entreZürich y Mallorca... 9000 euritos que se hace el tipo mensuales de freelance.( clientes empresas aqui en SUiza) Escapó de Kiev antes de la guerra .

Este sabe como esta la situación en isPain con las putas cárnicas informáticas y ya les ha dicho que si no es con trabajo propio que no se les ocurra, literalmente venir al infierno fiscal y laboral español , que les pagarán una mierda, menos que en Ucrania, y los explotarán como cabrones.
Ispain en Europa es vista como el tercermundo ademas ya con lios de narcotrafico (documental LA Línea) como COlombia o Méjico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Como dirían los liberales, si los ucranianos que han venido no encuentran trabajo aquí ... que se hagan "emprendedores".
> 
> [Mode María Antonieta OFF]



la cantidad de trabajo en un país es infinita . 

NO HABRÁ COSAS QUE HACER EN LA VIDA !!!!

Para que se entienda lo devastadora que es la ideología socialista en la capacidad de las personas por emprender tenemos el ejemplo de Cuba. Un país al que he ido y que merece la pena visitar para ver la distopía con tus propios ojos. 

Un dentista por ejemplo gana lo equivalente a 50 euros al mes .

Nadie hace nada porque no les compensa deslomarse para nada. De hecho ni siquiera arreglan las casas donde viven que está todo cayéndose a trozos. los " cuentapropistas " son vistos como delincuentes y vigilados con lupa no vaya a ser que ganen algo de dinero ! 



https://www.icex.es/icex/es/navegacion-principal/todos-nuestros-servicios/informacion-de-mercados/paises/navegacion-principal/noticias/NEW2018794501.html?idPais=CU



El gobierno prohíbe a la gente que se compre un coche ( con dinero de las remesas que le puedan enviar desde Estados Unidos o Europa ) porque puede dar envidia a la vecindad. Recorrí la Habana y muchos otros pueblos hablando con mucha gente.

Una señora que vivía en una pequeña casa/chabola al borde de la carretera me contó que la multaron y casi la meten en la cárcel por dar " vender " tazas de café a los campesinos que pasaban de camino a su trabajo . 

Tantas anécdotas como para escribir un libro que se perciben mejor si vas desde otro país porque los que viven allí no lo ven con toda su intensidad.
*
“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, como vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia. De la misma forma, una conducta que se normaliza en un ambiente cultural dominante se vuelve invisible”.*


----------



## pacomer (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cantidad de trabajo en un país es infinita .
> 
> NO HABRÁ COSAS QUE HACER EN LA VIDA !!!!
> 
> ...




IsPain cada día más lejos de Suiza y más cerca de Cuba/Venezuela. La mentalidad actual ispainola es mucho más cubana socialista que europea. Y los que visitamos ispain un par de veces al año nos damos cuenta del descenso hacia el tercermundo mas ruin y miserable que está sufriendo isPain con su mentalidad socialista bolivariana.


----------



## HATE (1 Jun 2022)

Faltan camioneros, camareros, ect. Si no trabajan es porque no quieren.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> IsPain cada día más lejos de Suiza y más cerca de Cuba/Venezuela. La mentalidad actual ispainola es mucho más cubana socialista que europea. Y los que visitamos ispain un par de veces al año nos damos cuenta del descenso hacia el tercermundo mas ruin y miserable que está sufriendo isPain con su mentalidad socialista bolivariana.



Ya es generalizado.
Gente de mal ver
Gente hablando mal.
Gente chillando en la calle.
Gente mirándote mal.
Basura en barrios donde antes no se veía.
Drogas alcoholismo.
Gente queriendo tener cosas por la cara pe no pagar bus ni Renfe.
El otro día le llega una caradura y le dice que solo le puede pagar un pollo tanto y luego tiene dinero
Gentuza por todos los lados.
No se antes se era pobre pero lo de ahora no es normal


----------



## skinnyemail (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Juntas a los empresarios Paco que quieren camareros que explotar con las refugiadas ucras.

Obtienes camareras buenorras para el verano.

Ya he solucionado lo que el Gobierno no puede.Y sin importar inmigrantes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> IsPain cada día más lejos de Suiza y más cerca de Cuba/Venezuela. La mentalidad actual ispainola es mucho más cubana socialista que europea. Y los que visitamos ispain un par de veces al año nos damos cuenta del descenso hacia el tercermundo mas ruin y miserable que está sufriendo isPain con su mentalidad socialista bolivariana.







__





Maduro contrata al español Baltasar Garzón para defender a capo militar narco | ICNDiario







www.icndiario.com













Los negocios del juez Garzón con un chavista imputado por narcotráfico


El magistrado inhabilitado se ha reunido en una isla venezolana con un general del régimen y un empresario relacionado con la corrupción.




www.libertaddigital.com





Si claro ! Son indudables los vínculos pero no sólo ideológicos sino con el tráfico de cocaína internacional. 

El nivel de corrupción debe ser tan enorme y extendido en todas las instituciones , que a pesar de personajes como " el juez Garzón y su concubina " o el ministro Ábalos y las maletas de Delcy .... aquí no pasa nada ! 









Las maletas transportadas por Delcy Rodríguez contenían "documentación sensible"


Según las fuentes consultadas por LD, la nº 2 del régimen de Maduro sirvió únicamente como "correo" para transportar esta información desde Venezuela.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (1 Jun 2022)

He conocido moldavos que empezaron de apilatochos en Ejpaña, y terminaron currando de médicos tras homologar su título, después de años de iniciar el trámite. No entiendo eso de sentirse tan especiales los ucranianos, esperando encontrar curros de hynginiero al día siguiente de llegar a Ejpaña como refugiaos.


----------



## pacomer (1 Jun 2022)

Y todavia le siguen largando las Lagartijas del BCE 2


DVD1975 dijo:


> Ya es generalizado.
> Gente de mal ver
> Gente hablando mal.
> Gente chillando en la calle.
> ...



Pues dentro de un par de años sin nadie que trague deuda ispainola lo de ahora va a parecer el paraiso.
El descenso de isPain al tercermundismo mas lumpen y atroz no va a tardar una generación como ocurrió en muchos paises de LATam, no en isPain en 4-5 años a lo sumo habra una catastrofe humanitaria similar a la de VENEzuela con millones intentando escapar para no morirse literalmente de asco atrapados en un pais con sus sectores privados y públicos volados por los aires sin nadie que los financie : no consumo interno, no compradores de deuda..Todo hundido en la más absoluta mierda.


----------



## noseyo (1 Jun 2022)

Hola señor Ucrania si trabajo camarero 12 horas o 14 día solo pagar 8 y libras el miércoles momentos después señor Ucrania aquí está mi fusil y aquí mi pistola uno dispara el otro consuela


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (1 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Y todavia le siguen largando las Lagartijas del BCE 2
> Pues dentro de un par de años sin nadie que trague deuda ispainola lo de ahora va a parecer el paraiso.
> *El descenso de isPain al tercermundismo mas lumpen y atroz no va a tardar una generación como ocurrió en muchos paises de LATam*, no en isPain en 4-5 años a lo sumo habra una catastrofe humanitaria similar a la de VENEzuela con millones intentando escapar para no morirse literalmente de asco atrapados en un pais con sus sectores privados y públicos volados por los aires sin nadie que los financie : no consumo interno, no compradores de deuda..Todo hundido en la más absoluta mierda.



El descenso, como Uropa deje de subvencionar nuejtro tren de vida, será similar al de Bolulandia tras estallar su Burbuja de Convertibilidad que les hizo creerse _Potensha_ Mundial, exactamente igual que pasó en la Bolulandia del Cono Sur Uropeo, donde todos se _cresheron_ lo mismo, yendo de relistos, reinteligentes y relindos gracias a tener un pasaporte uropeo y ver cómo el Milagro Económico del Ladrillo, causaba enorme admiración en el mundo mundial.


----------



## pacomer (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay zonas de isPain que viven de un paconarcotráfico intermediario donde el Estado no hace nada de nada (Sur de Andalucía) porque no hay otra forma de subsistencia y esto se va a extender brutalmente al resto del país porque no va a haber otra forma de economía que la basada en chanchullos, negocios mafiosos etc. El Estado quebrado de facto ha arrastrado a la empresa privada con èl (deuda pùblica financiada por el BCE y consumo interno del que vive la privada son inseparables, se cae la deuda se hunde todo en la mierda). Asi que el destino de isPain será el turismeadero cada vez más devaluado por el subdesarrollo del país y los negocios de mafias por aquello de ser la puerta de Europa.


----------



## SPQR (1 Jun 2022)

50.000 camareros, 100.000 expertos en TICs y próximamente -Grazie Antonio- 200.000 hinjinieros en diseño de microchís, ya. Esa milonga la llevo escuchando 30 años. 



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hacen falta 50 mil camareros pero los ucras no encuentra trabajo. Ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magnum Ho (1 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es que han acabado EN EL PEOR PAIS DE EUROPA JODER
> 
> de Guatemala a Guatepeor.
> 
> antes uno se informa



Qué poco has viajado, ignorante de los cojones.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

El sueño español lo viven los paguiteros y los okupas y caraduras 
Los demás a remar


----------



## rondo (1 Jun 2022)

Pues en mi pueblo acogieron a 25 ucras, familias de retrasados y de aquí no se van ni con agua caliente los hijos de puta,todas las tardes en el bar tomando café y por las noches cubatas


----------



## Furymundo (1 Jun 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Qué poco has viajado, ignorante de los cojones.



de Europa lo que se considera Europa.
es una distopia a full. 

pero dime que paises europeos consideras PEOR para vivir que España


----------



## Autómata (1 Jun 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Es que hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para venir a Hezpaña con intencion de trabajar.
> 
> Joder, pero si no hay ni trabajo para los hezpañoles, ¿lo va a haber para extranjeros?.



Es como cuando veo alguna noticia en prensa de cursos de empleo donde salen con trabajo en una concesión del estado, de barrendero, en una empresa de gestión de residuos o en el metro, incluída foto sonriente del susodicho foráneo con su uniforme de trabajo. Eso en un país normal estaría cojonudo, en España se me parte el alma porque hay chavales con titulación superior que matarían por ese trabajo tranquilo y llevarse a casa sus 1400€, y sus familias han estado pagando impuestos aquí toda su vida.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Jun 2022)

Hacen falta perfilería tésnica en Baskonia, pero los injaniairos Ukros son desechados por no hablar unkera.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Jun 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Ni viniendo de una guerra quieren una de las 50000 (o 500000  ) presuntas vacantes de camarero.
> 
> Así de mal se vive como camarero de bar Paco hoygan.



Y no se te ocurre que lo de que no hablen español pueda tener alguna relacion? a ver como le pides una de bravas y 2 birras a un camarero/a que no sabe ni papa de español, que un idioma no se aprende y domina en 2 meses


----------



## McLovin (1 Jun 2022)

El moronegro llega a este país a mesa puesta. Pack de bienvenida proporcionado por Cruz Roja, vivienda gratis, ropa, comida, sanidad y transporte pagado por los españoles, para al final recibir gratis los papeles y una vivienda....si, esa vivienda a la que muchos españoles no pueden acceder. Y por supuesto, todo esto sin trabajar, no es necesario, el Gobierno español le roba el dinero a los españoles y con ese dinero le paga los sueldos por la cara a los inmigrantes ilegales.

En cambio si viene un ucraniano hay unas cuantas diferencias, básicamente por no ser musulmán pero sobre todo por ser blanco: no hay sueldo ni paguitas ni vivienda por la cara, ellos tienen que trabajar. Da la casualidad de que esa gente SI QUIERE TRABAJAR, pero al mismo tiempo en este erial de país no hay trabajo, así que no les queda más remedio que irse.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Jun 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Y no se te ocurre que lo de que no hablen español pueda tener alguna relacion? a ver como le pides una de bravas y 2 birras a un camarero/a que no sabe ni papa de español, que un idioma no se aprende y domina en 2 meses



Los chinos se apañan con cuatro palabras. No se necesita mucho más para atender un bar Paco.


----------



## McRotor (1 Jun 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Aqui lo hay que hacer es aumentar mucho mas los impuestos a trabajadores y empresas, asi podremos vivir en la utopia socialista de paguitas y vivier del cuento, y lo que dure, si es un año pues mira, y si son 2, fenomenal.



Es mucho peor que la utopia socialista... 

Allí almenos te daban un catre donde caerte muerto y todo lo basico para sobrevivir. Aquí ademas te hacen pagarlo todo como si vivieses en un apartamento con vistas a Central Park.

Tenemos lo peor de los sistemas.


----------



## il banditto (1 Jun 2022)

PeterGriffyn dijo:


> Ah, y hablando de pagar cosas a escote.
> Me cuenta gente que trabaja en renfe que esta gente tiene billetes gratis…



Me lo creo, en Suecia también viajan gratis, las estaciones de tren están empapeladas con carteles de "tu pasaporte ucraniano es tu billete de tren en Suecia" 

No nos engañemos, para muuuuchas tías esto ha sido una bendición, sé de buena mano las trabas que tienen normalmente los ucranianos para que les contraten en Europa, tema de visados etc con este tema ahora pueden elegir dónde ir y trabajar sin papeleo ni burocracia. Sé que les están buscando trabajo incluso en Noruega (y a hotel puesto obviamente)


----------



## Trucha (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



Efectivamente, porque en "todo lo demás" influimos los españoles.

Nosotros tenemos la culpa de todo. 

Japón es lo que es gracias a los japoneses. Alemania es lo que es gracias a los alemanes. 

Nosotros somos lo que somos por nuestra culpa. Para bien y para mal (tampoco acepto que todo sea malo).


----------



## Dj Puesto (1 Jun 2022)

Conozco algún ucraniano, de familia decente de allí que vinieron con algo de preparación, probablemente sabiendo idiomas, con alguna titulación aunque aquí no te la reconozcan..... salieron adelante, me vale ucraniano, búlgaro, rumano, lo que sea.... 

Ahora bien, te plantas tu en ucrania ahora y puedes aspirar a trabajar en la obra y poco más, ni de camarero porque no sabes ni como se dice café en ucraniano.

Esta claro que si para un español encontrar trabajo, buen trabajo, es casi imposible un ucraniano parte con un handicap del 90%.

La moronegrada es diferente, esos vienen con la lección aprendida y el impreso ya rellenado para solicitar paguitas y se las conceden de forma instantánea, y a los 2 años tienen la nacionalidad aunque no sepan ni el río que pasa por Madrid o donde vivan.


----------



## Ufo (1 Jun 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> Pos ya saben dónde está la puerta y a la que pliegan que hagan el favor de llevarse a 3 o 4 indistintamente la nacionalidad...



Pues ya estaría... Fin del hilo


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Jun 2022)

Han planteado mal su acogida 

Debían pedir una paguita no trabajo.

Pedir trabajo en hezpaña.... Jajajaja


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Hay zonas de isPain que viven de un paconarcotráfico intermediario donde el Estado no hace nada de nada (Sur de Andalucía) porque no hay otra forma de subsistencia y esto se va a extender brutalmente al resto del país porque no va a haber otra forma de economía que la basada en chanchullos, negocios mafiosos etc. El Estado quebrado de facto ha arrastrado a la empresa privada con èl (deuda pùblica financiada por el BCE y consumo interno del que vive la privada son inseparables, se cae la deuda se hunde todo en la mierda). Asi que el destino de isPain será el turismeadero cada vez más devaluado por el subdesarrollo del país y los negocios de mafias por aquello de ser la puerta de Europa.



Efectivamente. Como anécdota, en la ciudad en la que vivo huele a marihuana desde la autovía, es un barrio que era de la etnia pero les desplazó la morería, un teniente de la guardia civil nos contaba que les dejan cultivar y traficar de "extranjis" porque así no cometían otro tipo de delitos y ese era el menos malo... 
Vivimos en un país en el que la ley recae con toda su fuerza en la gente decente, de hecho es una de las cosas que se aprende en derecho, todo ese tipo de chusma está amparada por la justicia porque se les considera "vulnerables", pobrecitos ellos.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pues en mi pueblo acogieron a 25 ucras, familias de retrasados y de aquí no se van ni con agua caliente los hijos de puta,todas las tardes en el bar tomando café y por las noches cubatas




Menos mal que los ucranianos tinene sus profesiones y quieren seguir con ello en cuanto termine la guerra van a regresar todos.

Eso de vida ociosa, minimalista y conformista es para el español y paguiteros desfaenados que viven con poco y se conforman sin tener aspiraciones, 

La gente de fuera, incluidos muchos paises del tercermundo o en desarrollo , tiene más aspiraciones y mejores cosas que hacer que pasar la tarde o la mañana en un bar paco .


----------



## SolyCalma (1 Jun 2022)

A España se viene a teletrabajar o a tener vida vacacional.

Venir a España en busca de trabajo debe ser sabiendo muy bien español, y en condiciones muy especificas y únicas.

Para trabajos normales mejor irse a la Europa avanzada laboralmente.


----------



## golden graham (1 Jun 2022)

Eso es. Que es muy bonito, la gente muy alegre, muchas terrazas, pero que es imposible encontrar trabajo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jun 2022)

En España si no tienes enchufe lo tienes jodido para trabajar, sobre todo en provincias que no sean Bcn o Madrid.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



Clima??? Estar en verano a 40 gradazos en la mayor parte del pais es orgasmico vaya, sobre todo para el que dobla el lomo, al que vive sin dar ni golpe no le afecta mucho


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jun 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> El moronegro llega a este país a mesa puesta. Pack de bienvenida proporcionado por Cruz Roja, vivienda gratis, ropa, comida, sanidad y transporte pagado por los españoles, para al final recibir gratis los papeles y una vivienda....si, esa vivienda a la que muchos españoles no pueden acceder. Y por supuesto, todo esto sin trabajar, no es necesario, el Gobierno español le roba el dinero a los españoles y con ese dinero le paga los sueldos por la cara a los inmigrantes ilegales.



Pero la pregunta es, ¿por qué hace el gobierno eso? ¿qué saca el gobierno dando todo a los inmigrantes?

Algo tiene que sacar, digo yo...


----------



## birdland (1 Jun 2022)

Pero a qué en esos países no tienen semáforos inclusivos ???????

joder , es que lo quieren todo


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En España si no tienes enchufe lo tienes jodido para trabajar, sobre todo en provincias que no sean Bcn o Madrid.




Yo diria que imposible.

Mis dos últimos trabajos , fueron por referencias y contactos, uno de ellos en un hipermercado hasta para un hipermercado donde cobrarás el smi, necesitas un padrino dentro.


Cuando no hizo falta padrino, ni contactos fue entre 1998 y 2010 como mucho, aún funcionaba infojobs, las etts llamaban en cosas que valia la pena...no necesitabas mediación de nadie para trabajar.

Lo mejor que se puede hacer en estos momentos quien no tenga nómina asegurada por al menos 1500€ mes, netos es emigrar o dejar el remo y tirar de paguitas al que se la den.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Jun 2022)

Que pidan trabajo a Irena e Antonio.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Pero la pregunta es, ¿por qué hace el gobierno eso? ¿qué saca el gobierno dando todo a los inmigrantes?
> 
> Algo tiene que sacar, digo yo...



Para la mayoria del pais no beneficia

Para una minoria si.. por ejemplo:

Crear chiringuitos y puestos de trabajo para charos, enchufados...en centros de menas, oficinas de ayuda al inmigrante...

Recibir dinero de Europa tan necesario porque la deuda es cada vez mayor a condición acojamos nosotros y la moronegrada no termine de invadir la UE ( Francia, bélgica , italia hay zonas que parecen argelia , senegal o marruecos...y están hartos

Evitar conflicto con Marruecos en frontera , militar.

En España la inmigración además es un lobby una industria, España es el epicentro mundial de las ONG, de la iglesia católica tras italia,


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.




MENTIRAAAAA !!!! 

No se van porque NO HAY TRABAJO como usted dice , se van porque no hay PAGUITAS.
Dicho por uno de ellos que se lo dijo a un colega mío así en la cara mientras le pedía un billete aéreo para Varsovia en la agencia de viajes en la que trabaja, me dice mi colega que se quedó totalmente


----------



## AlvarodeBazan (1 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hacen falta 50 mil camareros pero los ucras no encuentra trabajo. Ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tendrás que saber español para trabajar de camarero, no? La virgen, que subnormal que es el panchito follavacunas de los cojones...


----------



## jus (1 Jun 2022)

Joder, normal, españa ha tenido un paro crónico por 40 años!!! si lo llevamos sufriendo de toda la vida.

Yo tengo ya metido en mi adn o como si fuera un reflejo el miedo al despido, por qué? porque a pesar de trabajar en IT (al final encuentras curro), me comí despidos o cierres de empresa o chanchullos y ojo... en el sector con más empleo en el sector privado del país.

Imaginate un ucraniano que se da cuenta que aquí necesitas para todo mil cursos y no tienes trabajo.


----------



## IMPULSES (1 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Joder, normal, españa *ha tenido *un paro crónico por 40 años!!! si lo llevamos sufriendo de toda la vida.
> 
> Yo tengo ya metido en mi adn o como si fuera un reflejo el miedo al despido, por qué? porque a pesar de trabajar en IT (al final encuentras curro), me comí despidos o cierres de empresa o chanchullos y ojo... en el sector con más empleo en el sector privado del país.
> 
> Imaginate un ucraniano que se da cuenta que aquí necesitas para todo mil cursos y no tienes trabajo.



HA TENIDOOOOO ??? 

VAYA uno que no se entera de la realidad...


----------



## Quesnay (1 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Efectivamente. Como anécdota, en la ciudad en la que vivo huele a marihuana desde la autovía, es un barrio que era de la etnia pero les desplazó la morería, un teniente de la guardia civil nos contaba que les dejan cultivar y traficar de "extranjis" porque así no cometían otro tipo de delitos y ese era el menos malo...
> Vivimos en un país en el que la ley recae con toda su fuerza en la gente decente, de hecho es una de las cosas que se aprende en derecho, todo ese tipo de chusma está amparada por la justicia porque se les considera "vulnerables", pobrecitos ellos.




Curioso. En la que vivo yo, llevan décadas dejando actuar a su libre albedrío a los « gorrillas », aparcacoches de aspecto bastante patibulario. Los ves incluso junto a la policía local. Es evidente, que su actuación constituye una extorsión, bajo la amenaza implícita de causarte daños en el vehículo. Las autoridades se amparan en que con las leyes vigentes no se puede hacer nada... como si las leyes fueran un corán inmutable dictado a un profeta hace siglos.

Es delincuencia de bajo perfil. La aceleración de la entropía en España es acelerada. Se permite la delincuencia porque, tras la desindustrialización, la deslocalización y la mecanización del campo, no hay de qué vivir.

Yo ya lo considero un país del tercer mundo. Además, nos han engañado con la moneda: nos ha arruinado para permitir un marco más débil que facilitase las exportaciones alemanas y holandesas.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jun 2022)

Yo envié el CV a un par de gimnasios de donde vivo, para trabajar de recepcionista, y nada, que no hubo respuesta. Sin embargo, si que noté movimiento de personal ahí dentro, pero a mí no me dijeron nunca para currar.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Hasta un Ucraniano recién llegado de una guerra sabe que España es una puta mierda



Los únicos que no se enteran son los españoles.


----------



## saturn (1 Jun 2022)

En mi bloque hay un piso q es de un banco, ahora se lo han prestado a dos parejas de ukranianos. Es un piso super pequeño, de dos habitaciones. En cada planta hay uno así, vi el del vecino de mi planta y pienso q para 4 personas es muy claustrofóbico.
Las dos parejas de ukros reciben ropa y alimentos de diferentes asociaciones, pero según ellos no reciben ninguna paga y ven dificil encontrar trabajo, además tienen estudios y los trabajos q podrían encontrar no están precisamente relacionados con su background laboral.
Por lo q ansían poder irse a otro país. Tienen familia q fue a Rep. Checa y ya está currando y viviendo de alquiler como un ciudadano más.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jun 2022)

Mirad esta oferta para trabajar en Día supermercados. Salió hace 6 días y ya hay 750 inscritos. Bueno, hay 10 vacantes, pero aun así sale a 75 inscritos/vacante.

www.infojobs.net/girona/cajeras-reponedores-provincia-girona/of-i49125d669f49d08b3914af1116422e


----------



## jus (1 Jun 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> HA TENIDOOOOO ???
> 
> VAYA uno que no se entera de la realidad...



Joe... es un decir, lo sigue teniendo!!! que tikismikis sois algunos la verdad


----------



## jus (1 Jun 2022)

saturn dijo:


> En mi bloque hay un piso q es de un banco, ahora se lo han prestado a dos parejas de ukranianos. Es un piso super pequeño, de dos habitaciones. En cada planta hay uno así, vi el del vecino de mi planta y pienso q para 4 personas es muy claustrofóbico.
> Las dos parejas de ukros reciben ropa y alimentos de diferentes asociaciones, pero según ellos no reciben ninguna paga y ven dificil encontrar trabajo, además tienen estudios y los trabajos q podrían encontrar no están precisamente relacionados con su background laboral.
> Por lo q ansían poder irse a otro país. Tienen familia q fue a Rep. Checa y ya está currando y viviendo de alquiler como un ciudadano más.



EN chequia hay un 3% de paro vs el 13% de paro de España

Y ojo que el 13% de paro aquí es porque hay 10 millones de jubilados y 3 millones de empleos públicos!!! Osea un ucraniano no puede entrar ya directamente en el chollo que tienen 13 millones de personas aquí por edad.


----------



## Sonny (1 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pues que pidan paguitas como hacen los parásitos de lo moros, negros y panchos



Está claro que los ucranianos no están sabiendo integrarse.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jun 2022)

Oferta para currar en KFC de Las Palmas. Salió hace 1 día y ya hay 835 inscritos (y subiendo).

www.infojobs.net/las-palmas-de-gran-canaria/restaurantes-kfc-gran-canaria-lanzarote/of-i33241ead49486990437112ec8ae0cc


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (1 Jun 2022)

El problema de españa es que es dificil encontrar curro de lo que sea y eso es un caso unico. Si quieres un curro especifico o especializado es normal que te cueste tiempo en casi todas partes, pero si te da igual currar en un super pues en cualquier pais encuentras en 2 dias. Pero en españa es casi imposible.


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.



La gente es sucnormal? La gente es sucnormal


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Jun 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hacen falta 50 mil camareros pero los ucras no encuentra trabajo. Ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Necesitamos inmigrantes que vengan a hacer los trabajos que los refugiados de guerra no quieren hacer.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (1 Jun 2022)

Más beneficios sociales para extraños a costa de deuda, que es lo que le hacía falta a este país...


----------



## Können (1 Jun 2022)

Vota PSOEPODEMOS


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Es como cuando veo alguna noticia en prensa de cursos de empleo donde salen con trabajo en una concesión del estado, de barrendero, en una empresa de gestión de residuos o en el metro, incluída foto sonriente del susodicho foráneo con su uniforme de trabajo. Eso en un país normal estaría cojonudo, en España se me parte el alma porque hay chavales con titulación superior que matarían por ese trabajo tranquilo y llevarse a casa sus 1400€, y sus familias han estado pagando impuestos aquí toda su vida.



He estado pq tiempo en paro 
Pero una vez me quisieron medio engañar para dar un curso de técnicas de buscar trabajo.
Y dije que no al lado se presenta una inmi de exclusión social bien vestida y era para un puesto en un ayto.
La tipa pregunto de que era que ella tenía experiencia de admtva en su país 
Como era de eso todo ok.
Hay miles de puesto así en empresas.


----------



## Tonimn (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.



Pues depende.... Hay zonas inhóspitas varios meses por el extremo calor y humedad.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> EN chequia hay un 3% de paro vs el 13% de paro de España
> 
> Y ojo que el 13% de paro aquí es porque hay 10 millones de jubilados y 3 millones de empleos públicos!!! Osea un ucraniano no puede entrar ya directamente en el chollo que tienen 13 millones de personas aquí por edad.



En Chequia a un 3 por ciento pq toda Chequia está inmigrada.
En usa hay a puñados jajaaa.


----------



## jus (1 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En Chequia a un 3 por ciento pq toda Chequia está inmigrada.
> En usa hay a puñados jajaaa.



Bueno, pero tienen un 3% de paro y Alemania la tienen al lado.

Portugal es medio parecido casi, todo dios ha inmigrado y por eso tienen casi la mitad de paro que aquí, pero a nivel de impuestos y capacidad adaquisitiva españa es mejor que portugal.


----------



## Manosnegras (1 Jun 2022)

Quesnay dijo:


> Curioso. En la que vivo yo, llevan décadas dejando actuar a su libre albedrío a los « gorrillas », aparcacoches de aspecto bastante patibulario. Los ves incluso junto a la policía local. Es evidente, que su actuación constituye una extorsión, bajo la amenaza implícita de causarte daños en el vehículo. Las autoridades se amparan en que con las leyes vigentes no se puede hacer nada... como si las leyes fueran un corán inmutable dictado a un profeta hace siglos.
> 
> Es delincuencia de bajo perfil. La aceleración de la entropía en España es acelerada. Se permite la delincuencia porque, tras la desindustrialización, la deslocalización y la mecanización del campo, no hay de qué vivir.
> 
> Yo ya lo considero un país del tercer mundo. Además, nos han engañado con la moneda: nos ha arruinado para permitir un marco más débil que facilitase las exportaciones alemanas y holandesas.



Por lo general cualquier potencia central, sin olvidarnos de Francia.








España asumió en diez años el 64% de la reducción de la flota pesquera de la UE


Un informe de armadores critica que se mantenga el criterio de "estabilidad relativa" aprobado antes de la entrada de España en la UE y del que dependen los cupos de pesca




www.laopinioncoruna.es





Vendieron la moto y de potencia mundial vamos camino a ser Mozambique, junto con el desmantelamiento industrial impuesto llegó las de otros sectores productivos, como la minería, la pesca, la ganadería y la agricultura. Había que ser solidarios y aceptamos duros hoy a cambio de hambre mañana. Literalmente las políticas de la UE, al menos en España, subvencionaron y subvencionan la liquidación productiva y multan la producción.








El legado económico de Franco: hechos y cifras


Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6 % de entre 1950 y1975




blogs.elconfidencial.com





Respecto a la delincuencia, la constitución estableció que el fin de las penas fuese la reinserción y reeducación, un sinsentido buenista que no busca castigar actos delictivos, lo cual debería ser el fin de cualquier sistema penal que se precie. Un sistema garantista para criminales que a más inri se especializan en prisión. La policía como buena conocedora de esto, es participe, ya tiene las manos atadas, tampoco pienses que se van a jugar la vida por meterles unas horas en el calabozo.

Luego están los criminales de guante blanco como los políticos, otros que jamás veremos en prisión por conocer los entresijos de la ley, como meter todo en sociedades muertas o de testaferros y declarar que solo tienen un Seat Ibiza de los 90 y 1000 euros en la cuenta, que es lo que la mayoría de políticos en este país declaran en las mierdas de transparencia.

Conclusión, somos un país vendido, ignorante y bananero lleno de moralistas buenistas y maleantes de todo pelaje.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> El problema de españa es que es dificil encontrar curro de lo que sea y eso es un caso unico. Si quieres un curro especifico o especializado es normal que te cueste tiempo en casi todas partes, pero si te da *igual currar en un super pues en cualquier pais encuentras en 2 dias. Pero en españa es casi imposible.*




Asi es....


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Mirad esta oferta para trabajar en Día supermercados. Salió hace 6 días y ya hay 750 inscritos. Bueno, hay 10 vacantes, pero aun así sale a 75 inscritos/vacante.
> 
> www.infojobs.net/girona/cajeras-reponedores-provincia-girona/of-i49125d669f49d08b3914af1116422e




Què haces en girona teniendo andorra o Francia a tiro??


----------



## sirpask (1 Jun 2022)

Llegan a España, y se encuentran con la terrible realidad... Lo que no es obligatorio, está prohibido.


----------



## bloody_sunday (1 Jun 2022)

Q se cambien de sexo y se vuelvan a Ucrania a luchar aquí se puse hacer... Oh wait eso que lo hagan los hombres...


----------



## Triyuga (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



El Sol , lo unico bueno de España, si señor.
Lo demas es: hijoputismo, envidiosos, y cotillas...


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (1 Jun 2022)

Faltan aliens.


----------



## Tiresias (1 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> El Sol , lo unico bueno de España, si señor.
> Lo demas es: hijoputismo, envidiosos, y cotillas...



Muy triste pero muy cierto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Que se van? Cojonudo. A ver si cada uno convence a un par de moros para que se larguen tambien y nos hacen un favor...


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> Bueno, pero tienen un 3% de paro y Alemania la tienen al lado.
> 
> Portugal es medio parecido casi, todo dios ha inmigrado y por eso tienen casi la mitad de paro que aquí, pero a nivel de impuestos y capacidad adaquisitiva españa es mejor que portugal.



Si todos españoles emigraran en masa pasaria como en la época de franco.


----------



## Boaz (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



en algunas zonas de España, porque ya me dirás que haces con 42 grados


----------



## Morototeo (1 Jun 2022)

un amigo busca 3 ucranianas para camareras, si alguien conoce que me mande privado.


----------



## PROM (1 Jun 2022)

Mientras se quedan las ucranianas no me importa.
Trabajo hay, pero el de funcionario ya lo tienen pillado unos cuantos


----------



## Avulense64 (1 Jun 2022)

saturn dijo:


> En mi bloque hay un piso q es de un banco, ahora se lo han prestado a dos parejas de ukranianos. Es un piso super pequeño, de dos habitaciones. En cada planta hay uno así, vi el del vecino de mi planta y pienso q para 4 personas es muy claustrofóbico.
> Las dos parejas de ukros reciben ropa y alimentos de diferentes asociaciones, pero según ellos no reciben ninguna paga y ven dificil encontrar trabajo, además tienen estudios y los trabajos q podrían encontrar no están precisamente relacionados con su *background* laboral.
> Por lo q ansían poder irse a otro país. Tienen familia q fue a Rep. Checa y ya está currando y viviendo de alquiler como un ciudadano más.



Bagaje , experiencia... somos más lerdos.

En España entre el paro y que no dominan el idioma lo tienen muy muy difícil. Al final es gente currante, no es una inmigración que moleste. En cambio moronegros que viven de trapicheos y de liarla a machetazo limpio se quedan y reciben paguitas. Penoso.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si todos españoles emigraran en masa pasaria como en la época de franco.




En la época de franco más que emigración fué exilio, incluso mucha gente con dinero que salió por patas porque habia una dictadura, principalmente artistas, escritores.., y otros fueron perseguidos por el regimen y tenian que salir.

Pero por necesidad económica pocos. los años 60 fueron los años dulces en España , habia trabajo y prosperidad..

Los españoles no suelen emigrar, son muy pocos los que lo hacen, principalmente

Apego a la família
Falta de recursos, dinero
Nivel bajo de idiomas
Poca formación..


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora entiendo por qué se vuelven a Ucrania. Es para retornar a algún país sin tanto Xicomalo!


----------



## Palpatine (1 Jun 2022)

Ellas pueden trabajar de *PUTAS*


----------



## Palpatine (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En la época de franco más que emigración fué exilio, incluso mucha gente con dinero que salió por patas porque habia una dictadura, principalmente *artistas, escritores.*., y otros fueron perseguidos por el regimen y tenian que salir.
> 
> Pero por necesidad económica pocos. los años 60 fueron los años dulces en España , habia trabajo y prosperidad..
> 
> ...




BASURA


----------



## little hammer (1 Jun 2022)

Bueno, si están buenas siempre les quedará buscarse un borjamari como Pablo García Gamez y ser su concubina


----------



## tunante (1 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es que han acabado EN EL PEOR PAIS DE EUROPA JODER
> 
> de Guatemala a Guatepeor.
> 
> antes uno se informa



De Zelenskymala a Sanchezpeor


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Jun 2022)

Que le sigan comiendo la polla con ganas al judío


----------



## Felipe Juan Froilan (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En la época de franco más que emigración fué exilio, incluso mucha gente con dinero que salió por patas porque habia una dictadura, principalmente artistas, escritores.., y otros fueron perseguidos por el regimen y tenian que salir.
> 
> Pero por necesidad económica pocos. los años 60 fueron los años dulces en España , habia trabajo y prosperidad..
> 
> ...



Mentira. Se exiliaron al final de la guerra por temas políticos (unos 100.000) , luego durante los 40 años de Franco emigraba la gente a miles (más de un millón entre 1955 y 1975), porque quedarse aquí era malvivir y pasar calamidad. No se en qué clase de agujero vives para afirmar una gilipollez de semejante calibre. Pregunta a cualquiera que tenga de 70 años para arriba: Todos tuvieron conocidos emigrantes. O pregunta a cualquiera que tenga de 50 para arriba, conocerá a hijos de emigrantes retornados. España se levantó gracias a las remesas que enviaron de vuelta los emigrantes. Y si quieres datos, toma, un informe de la Fundación BBVA: https://www.fbbva.es/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/DE_2007_evolucion_espanola_siglo_vol1.pdf Página 51 en adelante tienes las cifras por lustro.


----------



## iaGulin (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



Poco has estado tú en África xD


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.



Es que hay mucha gente que se cree lo que dice la tele.


----------



## Ballenero37 (1 Jun 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> El otro día, me contaban el caso de una familia ( matrimonio con dos hijas ) que habían acogido a una madre con dos hijas. Viven en un piso de 90m2.
> Pues, resulta que hace una semana les llegó el marido!!!!
> El hombre había conseguido los papeles en los que demostraba que tenía otro hijo. Y con TRES HIJOS, ya puedes salir de Ucrania. No tienes por qué luchar.
> 
> La familia de acogida, "dando saltos de alegría"......



Que disfruten


----------



## Otto_69 (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Vamos a ver, * han venido aqui como refugiados o son inmigrantes bucando las mejores condiciones laborales?*
Porque en Europa los acojimos por la guerra, si se aburren pueden coger un fusil y volver al frente.

Es que manda cojones que se esten quejando de que no encuentran chollos buenos cuando sus compatriotas estan muriendo en la guera.


----------



## SolyCalma (1 Jun 2022)

Cómo puede haber tanto paro y no parar de salir que no hay trabajadores para muchos empleos? Habria que quitar muchas ayudas sociales hasta bajar el paro al 5%


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Jun 2022)

Además muchos estan siendo abandonados en las calles, el momento "hype-tele-novedad-voyasersolidarioconucraniaqueestádemoda" ya ha pasado y la gente pasa de estar teniendo en casa a muchas bocas que alimentar salvo casos excepcionales de sartenes de muy buen ver que estan siendo folladas a pelito a cambio de techo y manutención, pero si tienen larvas o vienen maromos de acogida poco duran en las casas, hasta que a los anfitriones se les pasa la novedad y ven que no tienen muchos laiks en las redes sociales... es como quien se compra una mascotita por impulso pero a los 3 meses crece, caga mucho, ladra mucho y lo abandonan en la gasolinera en verano.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cantidad de trabajo en un país es infinita .
> 
> NO HABRÁ COSAS QUE HACER EN LA VIDA !!!!
> 
> ...



Los peces voladores serán los negacionistas del mundo marino..


----------



## jus (1 Jun 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> El Sol , lo unico bueno de España, si señor.
> Lo demas es: hijoputismo, envidiosos, y cotillas...



España tiene lo siguiente:

clima: temperaturas buenas en general CASI TODO EL AÑO a comparación del resto de europa salvo sur de italia, quizás grecia

Seguridad: en general hay seguridad en todas partes, incluso hasta en las grandes ciudades salvo robos, pero no hay sensación de peligro ni para las propias mujeres

Comida: la comida en españa es barata y sana, restaurantes asequibles con comida decente

Familia: tenemos aún la familia como núcleo principal para el sosten de la sociedad y se nota en los tratos con la gente.

Todo lo que he puesto es perfecto PARA VIVIR, es decir, sin dinero o poco te lo puedes montar bien para no sentir que estás en la miseria o penuria.

El problema está que en españa NO HAY TRABAJO y por tanto.... ya sabes lo que pasa, más si eres hombre

As´´i pues el lema: españa es un país para vivir no para trabajar lo dice todo


----------



## asiqué (1 Jun 2022)

Este tipo de ucras ya se van al prohibir la prostitucion el gobierno.


----------



## Vulcan86 (1 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> En Chequia a un 3 por ciento pq toda Chequia está inmigrada.
> En usa hay a puñados jajaaa.



Sabes cuantos miles de españoles se largan al año ? no me hagas reír anda


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Jun 2022)

En España, si eres mujer, 33% de discapacidad y menor de 30, tienes todos los puntos para encontrar trabajo. Los demás, quedan a la sombra.


----------



## Hulagu (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos estan como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



No hay camareros ni camioneros ni gente para recoger fruta ni trabajadores de la construcción ni ni ni y resulta que mi trabajo de nada


----------



## vic252525 (1 Jun 2022)

NORMAL YA QUE ESTA GENTE ESTA ACOSTUMBRADA A TRABAJAR SABEN OFICIOS ETC Y NO SABEN ESTAR QUIETOS, A ESTOS SI QUE HAY QUE INTEGRARLOS


----------



## Burbujo II (1 Jun 2022)

El invent del día del subnormal del bote.


----------



## magnificent (1 Jun 2022)

Los ucranianos no son idiotas, ya sabían que Hezpaña es el paraíso del paro 

Lo que ellos esperaban al menos era pillar alguna paguita, pero lo que no sabían es que son exclusivamente para los aficionados del Liverpool 

Por eso se quieren ir


----------



## Barspin (1 Jun 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pues en mi pueblo acogieron a 25 ucras, familias de retrasados y de aquí no se van ni con agua caliente los hijos de puta,todas las tardes en el bar tomando café y por las noches cubatas



Échales unas aspirinas en los cubatas veras que risas.


----------



## Chino Negro (1 Jun 2022)

Seguro que hay algunos que están en Japón yo mientras sigo sufriendo en Españistan


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos están como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Tampoco está España para emplear refugiados por muy europeos que sean con el paro que hay, que esperabas


----------



## Nut (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos están como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Es que tienen razón......En España NO HAY TRABAJO.

Lo dicen los datos.

España es el país de la Unión Europea con menor porcentaje de puestos de trabajo vacantes (eleconomista.es)

Puestos vacantes no llegan ni al 1% de los empleos.Es decir mas del 99% del empleo esta ocupado.

Ademas de tener una tasa de actividad ridícula.No llega al 60%.Es decir el 40% de la población en edad de trabajar esta fuera del mercado laboral.Impensable en una economia moderna desarrollada.

• Trabajo: tasa de empleo anual de España 2021 | Statista

Y con una tasa de paro oficial-que no real que es mucho mas alta- que la mas alta de la UE.


----------



## XXavier (1 Jun 2022)

Nut dijo:


> Es que tienen razón......En España NO HAY TRABAJO.
> 
> Lo dicen los datos.
> 
> ...




Es que hay poca inversión, y no me extraña, porque el dinero se invierte solo cuando hay expectativa razonable de beneficio... En España, se acostumbra a perseguir al capitalista.

Si a alguien le toca, digamos que en la 'Primitiva', una suma importante –supongamos 50 millones de euros– ¿pensaría en poner una pequeña empresa...?


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Jun 2022)

No hay trabajo ni para los autóctonos, en el puto paro que sigo 1 año después de haber acabado la carrera.


----------



## roquerol (1 Jun 2022)

no hay trabajo y siguen llegando más un día y otro día y otro...


----------



## Cicciolino (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos están como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Los refugiados tienen prohibido por ley trabajar, Jonqui.

Prueba suerte con el siguiente tema de la libretilla, anda...


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En la época de franco más que emigración fué exilio, incluso mucha gente con dinero que salió por patas porque habia una dictadura, principalmente artistas, escritores.., y otros fueron perseguidos por el regimen y tenian que salir.
> 
> Pero por necesidad económica pocos. los años 60 fueron los años dulces en España , habia trabajo y prosperidad..
> 
> ...



Mi abuelo salió por necesidad económica.
Tenia 9 hijos que mantener.
Eso sí no es como los commies que odian a Franco o moros que odian a Francia.
Mi abuelo siempre agradecido la oportunidad que le dio franco y Francia


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Además muchos estan siendo abandonados en las calles, el momento "hype-tele-novedad-voyasersolidarioconucraniaqueestádemoda" ya ha pasado y la gente pasa de estar teniendo en casa a muchas bocas que alimentar salvo casos excepcionales de sartenes de muy buen ver que estan siendo folladas a pelito a cambio de techo y manutención, pero si tienen larvas o vienen maromos de acogida poco duran en las casas, hasta que a los anfitriones se les pasa la novedad y ven que no tienen muchos laiks en las redes sociales... es como quien se compra una mascotita por impulso pero a los 3 meses crece, caga mucho, ladra mucho y lo abandonan en la gasolinera en verano.



Lo de liarse con ucras lo dudo 
Te ponen una viogen o denuncia por violación y se te cae el pelo.
A ver si te crees q son gilipollas.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Ellas pueden trabajar de *PUTAS*



Y tú de chapero y las mujeres de tu familia tb.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> Sabes cuantos miles de españoles se largan al año ? no me hagas reír anda



No tantos como en Chequia


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Los ucranianos no son idiotas, ya sabían que Hezpaña es el paraíso del paro
> 
> Lo que ellos esperaban al menos era pillar alguna paguita, pero lo que no sabían es que son exclusivamente para los aficionados del Liverpool
> 
> Por eso se quieren ir



Una mujer con 2 hijos ha salido está mañana que se iba a Alemania pq aquí las ayudas son pocas.
Allí las pagan un piso y ayudas por hijos.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2022)

Como todos, no son tontos. Si ven paguita se quedan, si no, no van a trabajar aquí por miseria. Pero se irán pocos. Los acogidos a ver cómo se les quitan las familias de enmedio. No se cómo va pero con este gobierno...


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> no hay trabajo y siguen llegando más un día y otro día y otro...



Si hay trabajo...


Faltan 50000 camareros, bueno empleo de mierda, nadie lo quiere coger esos empleos ni los parados, ni panchitos, ni ucras, y mucho menos gitanos,y africanos

Alguien ha visto un gitano o un africano en algunos de esos bares y restaurantes que están faltos de personal sirviendo mesas???


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> No hay trabajo ni para los autóctonos, en el puto paro que sigo 1 año después de haber acabado la carrera.



y lo que te queda. Ya te puedes poner con la placita o te van a dar por culo. Carrera dice, se mean de risa en tu cara. tienes a gente con dos master, dos carreras y 10 años de experiencia detras de la placita. Se lo que sientes, que has sido gilipollas, que te han estafado, y vas a esperar años hasta poder asumir este palo , cuando toques el fondo del fondo, buscaras la placita y asumiras el fracaso. en españa, la gente noble y trabajadora no prospera.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> No hay trabajo ni para los autóctonos, en el puto paro que sigo 1 año después de haber acabado la carrera.



fijate si es grande la estafa, que ahora, ni te cogerán de lo tuyo, ni tampoco para trabajos paco, pues no tendrás experiencia y no sales a cuenta. Superarlo, igual te cuesta años de depresion, tampoco nada lo compensará. La unica solucion para muchos que hemos pasado por esa mierda que nos han hecho, ha sido una placita paco, muchos mueren en el intento, pero no hay nada mas. Y por supuesto rebajar expectativas, ya que una placita de ''lo tuyo'' te consumirá aun mas años de tu vida tirados a la basura. Tendrás que ir a por una placita básica, de bachiler. Los superdotados de expediente brillante estan buscando placita en ''lo suyo'' , los demás, a por la placita bachiller, aunque tengan 3 carreras. Así funciona, ese es el filtro.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Como todos, no son tontos. Si ven paguita se quedan, si no, no van a trabajar aquí por miseria. Pero se irán pocos. Los acogidos a ver cómo se les quitan las familias de enmedio. No se cómo va pero con este gobierno...




Es curioso el pueblo español

Solidarios con desconocidos que están a miles de kilómetros, que van hasta recogerles y mantenerlos (
y hasta les sabrá mal que algún dia regresen)


Insolidarios, egoistas con el vecino, el abuelo que lo dejan abandonado a su suerte en residencias...


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es curioso el pueblo español
> 
> Solidarios con desconocidos que están a miles de kilómetros, que van hasta recogerles y mantenerlos (
> y hasta les sabrá mal que algún dia regresen)
> ...



menudos hijos de puta. Al necesitado español, le llaman flojo y lumpen. A las putas de ucrania, chortinas que necesitan apoyo y compasión.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es curioso el pueblo español
> 
> Solidarios con desconocidos que están a miles de kilómetros, que van hasta recogerles y mantenerlos (
> y hasta les sabrá mal que algún dia regresen)
> ...



Así actúan los progres. No es más que una muestra de cinismo.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

La solucion para españa pasaría por el proteccionismo y el patriotismo, sin embargo, cada vez le estoy cogiendo más asco a España conforme pasan los años y vislumbro la realidad de este país.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (1 Jun 2022)

Hezpañia es una chancla apestosa poligonera pincha en un palo


----------



## Besucher (1 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la cantidad de trabajo en un país es infinita .
> 
> NO HABRÁ COSAS QUE HACER EN LA VIDA !!!!
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo que pasa en España, aún a otro nivel, pero poquito a poco.... El español se agarra a las terrazas y al solecito como a un clavo ardiendo porque sabe (o su subconsciente intuye) que sino mejor colgarse de una buena viga.



pacomer dijo:


> Y todavia le siguen largando las Lagartijas del BCE 2
> Pues dentro de un par de años sin nadie que trague deuda ispainola lo de ahora va a parecer el paraiso.
> El descenso de isPain al tercermundismo mas lumpen y atroz no va a tardar una generación como ocurrió en muchos paises de LATam, no en isPain en 4-5 años a lo sumo habra una catastrofe humanitaria similar a la de VENEzuela con millones intentando escapar para no morirse literalmente de asco atrapados en un pais con sus sectores privados y públicos volados por los aires sin nadie que los financie : no consumo interno, no compradores de deuda..Todo hundido en la más absoluta mierda.



El BCE proveerá.



SPQR dijo:


> 50.000 camareros, 100.000 expertos en TICs y próximamente -Grazie Antonio- 200.000 hinjinieros en diseño de microchís, ya. Esa milonga la llevo escuchando 30 años.



Leyendo rápido había entendido 200.000 hinjinieros mariachis, y lo bueno es que no me había sorprendido.



euriborfree dijo:


> Y no se te ocurre que lo de que no hablen español pueda tener alguna relacion? a ver como le pides una de bravas y 2 birras a un camarero/a que no sabe ni papa de español, que un idioma no se aprende y domina en 2 meses



Sí, ahora para trabajar en un bar poniendo cafeses y mahous va a hacer falta ser Camilo José Cela. Claro, claro.

Que no os enteráis. O bien no hacen falta ni uno de los tropecientos mil camareros que dicen que hacen falta, o bien las condiciones son tan esclavistas que hasta un ucraniano recién llegado se da rápido cuenta del timo y dice "a engañar a tu padre" (en ucra por supuesto).


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Hay cuestiones que solo años de depresión permiten asumir. Al remero, todo son pulgas.


----------



## Palpatine (1 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y tú de chapero y las mujeres de tu familia tb.



Quien eres tu pedazo de tonto la polla ?! Anda a mamar polla sionista hijo de la gran puta !


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Quien eres tu pedazo de tonto la polla ?! Anda a mamar polla sionista hijo de la gran puta !



Soy mujer


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Soy mujer



ui cuidado es mujer, cuidado hay que rendirle pleitesia


----------



## Gorrino (1 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es que han acabado EN EL PEOR PAIS DE EUROPA JODER
> 
> de Guatemala a Guatepeor.
> 
> antes uno se informa



TIENEN AL LADO ESLOVENIA "LA JOYA DE LA CORONA" CLIMA COMO ESPAÑA, PLAYAS EN EL ADRÁTICO, CRECIMIENTO ECONÓMICO SÓLIDO, SIN MARRONES, Y SE VIENEN A LA PUTA AFRICA NORTEAFRICANA AKA ESPAÑA.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> TIENEN AL LADO ESLOVENIA "LA JOYA DE LA CORONA" CLIMA COMO ESPAÑA, PLAYAS EN EL ADRÁTICO, CRECIMIENTO ECONÓMICO SÓLIDO, SIN MARRONES, Y SE VIENEN A LA PUTA AFRICA NORTEAFRICANA AKA ESPAÑA.



esperaban paguitas


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> esperaban paguitas



aki hay pagas para todos menos para los gilipollas k reman


----------



## Gorrino (1 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> esperaban paguitas



EN ESLOVENIA O ERES DEPORTISTA DE ÉLITE (CICLISMO, BALONCESTO), O REMAS O PALIZA DE LOS MOZOS DEL PUEBLO. SUS HEMBRAS SON GUAPAS COMO ÁNGELES NO CRACOS COMO SON LA MAYORÍA DE LAS UCRAS POR MÁS QUE QUIERAN VENDER LA MOTO.


----------



## Matriarca (1 Jun 2022)

Por lo menos los eslavos vienen a mejorar la raza, porque torpes y payasetes somos un rato aqui. Un pcoo de sangre y apellidos eslavos para construir mas pais en esta despoblada españa.


----------



## Stalkeador (1 Jun 2022)

Y aun hay que dar las gracias de que el Estado no sea _más generoso_ porque tendríamos tanta moronegrada como Francia.


----------



## Galvani (1 Jun 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Es lo mismo que pasa en España, aún a otro nivel, pero poquito a poco.... El español se agarra a las terrazas y al solecito como a un clavo ardiendo porque sabe (o su subconsciente intuye) que sino mejor colgarse de una buena viga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hacen falta pero son esclavistas. En España hay gente para todo pero no se encuentra... Con esta mierda llevan más de 20 años. Lo de las salidas profesionales...


----------



## kktua (1 Jun 2022)

Mi madre ha intentado reservar en un hotel en la provincia de Tarragona al que va desde hace años y está todo reservado en verano para ucranianos.


----------



## Capitán Walker (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



Exacto, si no fuese por el clima. Esto sería el infierno en la tierra.


----------



## Apretrujillos (1 Jun 2022)

Que desagradecidos... con el sol y las tapitas que tenemos...


----------



## Miomio (1 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos están como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Yo lo que he visto es que bastantes han ido volviendo. 

Peticiones en Facebook para ayudar a regresar a abuelos e incluso alguna noticia de que vuelven todos menos el hijo que tiene 17 años por wl tema de ser movilizado y así.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (1 Jun 2022)

A España ni a cobrar una herencia y mucho menos a trabajar.

Alguien le tenia que haber explicado esta sencilla verdad a los Ukros. Un infierno fiscal y laboral lleno de gente tironucable (nativos y foráneos) que intentan parasitarse los unos a los otros (funcis, langostos, paguiteros)


----------



## pamplinero (1 Jun 2022)

Bueno, mucho marketing acogiendo Ucranianos pero ahora hay que buscarles trabajo porque no podemos darles pasta a fondo perdido mes a mes como si fueran menas. Y estan descubriendo que no pueden subsistir en España.

Ademas, empieza el mes de Julio, las empresas ahora tienen que hacer marketing LGTBI (montones de logos de empresas con colorines) y lo Ucraniano ya no esta de moda.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jun 2022)

En el parking del supermecado donde va a comprar mi madre hay una vieja que siempre está pidiendo y lo único que sabe decir en español es "Ucrania, Ucrania". Me cuentan que incluso se pone agresiva si alguien no le da dinero y se pone a maldecir en su idioma.


----------



## arangul (1 Jun 2022)

pues esta ,esta muy contenta con venir a espana,en bilbao pagafantas premiun no le van a faltar









Así rehace Veronika su vida en Bilbao tras salir de Ucrania


Periodista de profesión, Veronika empieza a narrar en EL CORREO cómo se están adaptando en Euskadi los refugiados que salieron de su país por la guerra. «Tenía una casa




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## Cosme Oriol (1 Jun 2022)

Ya he visto unas cuantas en el supermercado. Igual que las gitanas pero rubias


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Jun 2022)

Pues la República Checa que la has nombrado está más cerca de ellas que España. No sé que cuento les habrán contado.


----------



## Ratona001 (1 Jun 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Como se descuiden no van a poder trabajar ni de putas



Y la opción de pillarse a un soltero loco del pueblo con paguita, paguitero random o viudo ya llegan tarde.... Ya arrasaron las sudamericanas en su día. Están todos pillados (recuerdo ver un pueblo entero cuyos viejunos estaban todos con sudaméricanas)

El de 40 ejpanol vive con los padres o está viogenizao.

Y el de 30-39 está parado. Y el posicionadito se va con asiáticas 

Que no hay...Ni para putas, como bien dices.


----------



## Murray's (1 Jun 2022)

Knabenschiessen dijo:


> A España ni a cobrar una herencia y mucho menos a trabajar.
> 
> Alguien le tenia que haber explicado esta sencilla verdad a los Ukros. Un infierno fiscal y laboral lleno de gente tironucable (nativos y foráneos) que intentan parasitarse los unos a los otros (funcis, langostos, paguiteros)




Lo sabrán, tontos no son, saben que España es como el caribe, pais de vacaciones pero una pocilga si no eres rico o pillas paguitas o nómina del Estado


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> EN ESLOVENIA O ERES DEPORTISTA DE ÉLITE (CICLISMO, BALONCESTO), O REMAS O PALIZA DE LOS MOZOS DEL PUEBLO. SUS HEMBRAS SON GUAPAS COMO ÁNGELES NO CRACOS COMO SON LA MAYORÍA DE LAS UCRAS POR MÁS QUE QUIERAN VENDER LA MOTO.



Su actual mujer melania no es guapa solo tiene buena figura y más falsa que un duro falso salió en bolas y dice que era fotos artísticas?
Jajaa

Su primera mujer sí q era un pivon con estudios idiomas campeona de esquí empresaria y no paro hasta encontró a su primer hijo que la obligaron a darlo en adopción los commies.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y la opción de pillarse a un soltero loco del pueblo con paguita, paguitero random o viudo ya llegan tarde.... Ya arrasaron las sudamericanas en su día. Están todos pillados (recuerdo ver un pueblo entero cuyos viejunos estaban todos con sudaméricanas)
> 
> El de 40 ejpanol vive con los padres o está viogenizao.
> 
> ...



No conozco a ningún posicionito con asiáticas ahora están con venezolanas


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

The Fucking Andyteleco dijo:


> En el parking del supermecado donde va a comprar mi madre hay una vieja que siempre está pidiendo y lo único que sabe decir en español es "Ucrania, Ucrania". Me cuentan que incluso se pone agresiva si alguien no le da dinero y se pone a maldecir en su idioma.



A saber si es ucraniana


----------



## Abort&cospelo (1 Jun 2022)

Que se piensan, ¿que esto es tierra de leche y miel o que?

Un puto pais de mierda, cuyo principal motor es el jodido turismo, con unas tasa de paro que da vergüenza, con una cantidad de inmigrantes multicolores que abruma, con un modelo administrativo que es de chiste, y con todo esto, ¿tienen los cojones de venirse para aqui? ¿Para darse de hostias con moros, sudacas y morralla internacional por la puta paguita?

¡Venga ya, hombre!

Para eslavos ya estamos saturados de rumanoides, que por lo menos, son buenos currelas y no se andan con tonterias.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (1 Jun 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> España solo es afortunada por su clima.
> 
> En todo lo demás, somos prácticamente africanos.



Y el clima hasta ahí. Porque te aseguro que La Sagra y toda la meseta en verano es desierto sahariano puro y duro.

Lo único que tiene clima equilibrado en España es el norte y las islas. El resto es extremo y abrasador.


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Hasta un Ucraniano recién llegado de una guerra sabe que España es una puta mierda



En cambio, para los africanos que huyen de guerras imaginarias, España es el paraíso.


----------



## romeoalfa (2 Jun 2022)

Si quieren paguitas están en el sitio correcto


----------



## Julc (2 Jun 2022)

Las ucras quieren trabajar de asesoras de Amancio Ortega, directoras de hotel, relaciones públicas y similares.
Aunque tengan los mismos estudios que Belén Esteban.


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> ...que muchos están que trinan porque en España NO HAY TRABAJO de nada y que, sin embargo, otros que se han ido a otros países, están encontrando trabajo sin problemas. El problema es que esos países ya no quieren acogerles, es como, tú te has ido a España pues ya búscate allí la vida como refigiado, que se ocupen de ti, pero aqui si vienes ya entras como inmigrante ilegal.
> 
> Muchos están como locos viendo ya cómo largarse a Inglaterra, a Francia o a la República Checa, entre otros, países que ofrecen muchas más oportunidades que España. Esto es lo que hay, gente europea que quiere trabajar y no hay trabajo y se largan, y moronegrada que viene a lo que viene y se queda. España, señores.



Por lo que sacan las noticias en la tele -de las que nunca hay que fiarse-, ni siquiera les dan paguita.
Y conociendo a Pedro el Hermoso,me creo que hayan prometido el oro y el moro a los ucranianos y no les den ni unas miguitas de lo que cualquier moro se levanta sin salir de la cama.


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo mismo que un chico de dominicana que conozco se casó con una española estando alli ella , se han venido a España y no le sale ni de camarero porque no tiene papeles aún hasta le den permiso de residencia y se está agobiando , ni trabajo en B hay. Dice que seguramente le diga de volver a R. Dominicana, alli él trabajaba en un resort como cocinero. El.problema es que ella tiene trabajo aquí, mal futuro para la pareja..



No es el primer caso similar que oigo.
Gente que viene currar de cocinero -o incluso, sin coñas, de ingeniero- y que pasa las de Caín para conseguir los papeles.
Y, sin embargo, gente que viene a parasitar, lo tiene todo fácil desde el primer día.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2022)

Es que vaya país para venir. El que quiera TRABAJAR en algo que no sea recoger fruta, tendrá el mismo paro que los nativos. 

Otra muestra de que los africanos no vienen a tranbajar, pues mira cómo no hablan de marcharse.


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Pero si el Otoño y la Primavera ya no existen!



Nunca han existido. Pero cuando eras más joven se llamaban "entretiempo".


----------



## Mongolo471 (2 Jun 2022)

Luego pedirán 50.000 esclavos para trabajos de remeros


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Por lo que sacan las noticias en la tele -de las que nunca hay que fiarse-, ni siquiera les dan paguita.
> Y conociendo a Pedro el Hermoso,me creo que hayan prometido el oro y el moro a los ucranianos y no les den ni unas miguitas de lo que cualquier moro se levanta sin salir de la cama.



A los que tienen categoría de refugiados les dan paguita. Otra cosa es si se está gestionando bien, porque hubo particulares que hicieron de ONG trayendo ucranianos por su cuenta como quien se trae un perrito y ahora se quejan de que no les gestionan las ayudas mientras están acogidos en su casa.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (2 Jun 2022)

España es el paraíso del delincuente, y más si tienes rasgos "exóticos".


----------



## pacomer (2 Jun 2022)

para trabajar de ingenieros/técnicos incluso Marruecos está mejor que isPain (menos paro y mejores salarios-condiciones en unas cuantas ingenierias entre ellas la informática).y por supuesto ausencia total de leyes femihembristas.y charocracia.


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Ya, en circunstancias normales sí, pero con el buenismo imperante por estos pagos, seguro que tener camareros ucranianos es un "plus" publicitario para el bar, las propinas...
> 
> Además que la gente del este pilla los rudimentos de nuestro idioma en un par de semanas (no deja de impresionarme siempre, polacos, húngaros, bielorrusos... lo pillan en nada, será que por comparación con los suyos, nuestra gramática básica es sencilla).
> 
> Para ellos España tenía el punto positivo, junto con Portugal, que está lo más lejos posible de Rusia, psicológicamente es más importante de lo que parece. Y ya había una colonia ucraniana relativamente significativa.



Los del Este - los que se criaron con el sistema soviético- suelen hablar muichos idiomas. Yo tengo un colaborador moldavo que habla rumano, ruso, alemán, francés y español (escribe en español los artículos que me manda). Inglés no habla, pero los de la educación soviética están acostumbrados a muchos idiomas desde pequeños


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Y no se te ocurre que lo de que no hablen español pueda tener alguna relacion? a ver como le pides una de bravas y 2 birras a un camarero/a que no sabe ni papa de español, que un idioma no se aprende y domina en 2 meses



Pero,viendo las noticias ¿no te has dado cuenta de que habla español más gente en Ucrania que en "Lleida"?


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> El moronegro llega a este país a mesa puesta. Pack de bienvenida proporcionado por Cruz Roja, vivienda gratis, ropa, comida, sanidad y transporte pagado por los españoles, para al final recibir gratis los papeles y una vivienda....si, esa vivienda a la que muchos españoles no pueden acceder. Y por supuesto, todo esto sin trabajar, no es necesario, el Gobierno español le roba el dinero a los españoles y con ese dinero le paga los sueldos por la cara a los inmigrantes ilegales.
> 
> En cambio si viene un ucraniano hay unas cuantas diferencias, básicamente por no ser musulmán pero sobre todo por ser blanco: no hay sueldo ni paguitas ni vivienda por la cara, ellos tienen que trabajar. Da la casualidad de que esa gente SI QUIERE TRABAJAR, pero al mismo tiempo en este erial de país no hay trabajo, así que no les queda más remedio que irse.



Pero es que, además, tenemos al Presidente hablando todo el rato de lo mucho que España apoya a Ucrania y a los ucranianos.
(Y conste que en esta guerra yo voy con Rusia, pero ya le-nos vale con las putas mentiras sobre este asunto.


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Pero la pregunta es, ¿por qué hace el gobierno eso? ¿qué saca el gobierno dando todo a los inmigrantes?
> 
> Algo tiene que sacar, digo yo...



No es el gobierno.
Es el PSOE, el PP, Esquerra, etc... Sigamos la evolución del asunto:

Unos moritosnegros, después de pagar entre 3000 y 5000 euros a los traficantes de personas, salen de África en pàteras.
Cuando están lejísimos-lejísimos de las costas españolas, sale Salvamento Marítimo -que pagamos tú y yo- a rescatarlos porque, pobrecillos.
Se pasan los días que sea en albergues, hoteles y demás -que también pagamos tú y yo. ,
Algunos tirarán para Europa.
Muchos se quedan en sitios de acogida; es decir; casas -.chalets, pisos o lo que sea- con asistentes sociales, traductores, blablabla, etc. Y siempre,siempre, siempre, la casa -o chalet- con sus correspondientes asistentes sociales, traductores, blablabla, pertenecen a un miembro del PSOE, del PP, de Esquerra o el que sea. El dueño del tinglado -que siempre está escondido tras nombres de sociedades.- se mete 4000 euros al mes por mena.
A sus barrios no llegan.
Pero tú pones la pasta para que violen a tu hija, atraquen a tu madre o apuñalen a tu hermano.
Y ahora pregúntate por qué el periodismo no investiga esto.


----------



## loveisintheair (2 Jun 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A los que tienen categoría de refugiados les dan paguita. Otra cosa es si se está gestionando bien, porque hubo particulares que hicieron de ONG trayendo ucranianos por su cuenta como quien se trae un perrito y ahora se quejan de que no les gestionan las ayudas mientras están acogidos en su casa.



Sí, eso fue genial.
Particulares yendo a buscar gente porque ellos eran mejores que los que no íbamos a buscarlos.
Y ahora se quejan de que no les pagan ese altruismo que los demás nos abstuvimos de demostrar.


----------



## Sigpac (2 Jun 2022)

Pero eso lo dicen los que buscan trabajo, los que buscan paguitas han encontrando el Vallaha


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jun 2022)

Matriarca dijo:


> Por lo menos los eslavos vienen a mejorar la raza, porque torpes y payasetes somos un rato aqui. Un pcoo de sangre y apellidos eslavos para construir mas pais en esta despoblada españa.



traidor


----------



## ArmiArma (2 Jun 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Y ya había una colonia ucraniana relativamente significativa.



De esa colonia, un número importante llegó a España en 2014 de la guerra del Donbás


----------



## François (2 Jun 2022)

Pero si faltan miles de camareros según dicen.


----------



## Magnum Ho (2 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> de Europa lo que se considera Europa.
> es una distopia a full.
> 
> pero dime que paises europeos consideras PEOR para vivir que España



Te diré los que considero mejor (sin contar microestados), que terminó antes: Suiza, Alemania y quizá Dinamarca también.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Jun 2022)

François dijo:


> Pero si faltan miles de camareros según dicen.



Para ser camarero tienes que saber el idioma.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jun 2022)

Magnum Ho dijo:


> Te diré los que considero mejor (sin contar microestados), que terminó antes: Suiza, Alemania y quizá Dinamarca también.



tu crees que un suizo un aleman y un danes piensan de la misma forma de sus respectivos paises que un Español de su pais ?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (2 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.



Y qué esperaba metiendo en casa a 2 personas que no conoce de nada y además en una situación vulnerable en lo económico, personal y laboral


----------



## Joloan (2 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Y qué esperaba metiendo en casa a 2 personas que no conoce de nada y además en una situación vulnerable en lo económico, personal y laboral



Pues ya te puedes imaginar que esperaba, el aplauso de todos, bueno de casi todos y lo tuvo por un tiempo incluso aún hay gente que se lo da, para mí está gente queda retratada y lo único que veo es vanidad, mirarme todos que altruista soy, pues en este caso en el pecado lleva la penitencia.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jun 2022)

jus dijo:


> España tiene lo siguiente:
> 
> clima: temperaturas buenas en general CASI TODO EL AÑO a comparación del resto de europa salvo sur de italia, quizás grecia
> 
> ...



Si, de Aragón para abajo hay más de 40 grados en verano, y es irrespirable este país. Clima asqueroso y africano. Madrid a 45 putos grados.

De seguridad los cojones, las chortinas, van envalentonadas, hasta que les calientan el morro, fin.

La comida es paco de mierda hipercongelada

Familia kakunada presionando para no recibirte en navidad

A quien quieres engañar? España es el infierno en la tierra


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> La solucion para españa pasaría por el proteccionismo y el patriotismo, sin embargo, cada vez le estoy cogiendo más asco a España conforme pasan los años y vislumbro la realidad de este país.



Has sido un desheredado como muchos de nosotros, yo ahora con buena posición económica, veo a la chavaleria, inocente, estudiando y viendo luego la hostia.

Amargados, y finalmente deprimidos, y sin catar chortina que está con lumpen

España es el INFIERNO EN VIDA


----------



## gester (2 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Tampoco está España para emplear refugiados por muy europeos que sean con el paro que hay, que esperabas



España está para devolver a todo inmi a su país y a los paguiteros autóctonos mandarlos al monte a limpiar.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (2 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Nunca han existido. Pero cuando eras más joven se llamaban "entretiempo".



Eso eran los jerséis y las chaquetas.


----------



## entelequia (2 Jun 2022)

Es mentira, España es el paraíso funcionarial.
Algún día seremos 40 millones de funcionarios y a vivir...


----------



## euriborfree (2 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Pero,viendo las noticias ¿no te has dado cuenta de que habla español más gente en Ucrania que en "Lleida"?



no sera que siempre sacan al mismo tipo que sabe español? en las noticias no veo yo ucranianos hablando español salvo en el programa de ferreras que conectan con un muchacho, siempre el mismo, que les hace de corresponsal desde su casa con skype, en el antena3 no he visto a ningun ucraniano hablar español, siempre ponen al traductor doblando


----------



## Guillotin (2 Jun 2022)

Si no van a poder pagar un alquiler, mejor que se marchen de España.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Jun 2022)

arangul dijo:


> pues esta ,esta muy contenta con venir a espana,en bilbao pagafantas premiun no le van a faltar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, esa es LA SALIDA laboral de la española. Putearse, o medrar puteandose. Ejemplos los tienes a lo descarado, la montera o la de Eurovision, orgullo putero. Al hilo de otro comentario anterior, los que están bien ya no necesitan buscarse una extranjera. Pero claro, eso los foreros no lo saben porque son unos muertos de hambre y las mujeres les huyen como de la peste. Las que lo tienen peor son las jóvenes, esas si que de han tenido que tirar al puteo clásico, ya que los jóvenes esperan que ellas también trabajen a destajo y aporten económicamente. Es lo que les han enseñado, que una mujer que no trabaja es BASURA.fijate que yo creo que es al revés, las mujeres españolas han encontrado un nicho en el extranjero, que es el que trae el dinero.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (2 Jun 2022)

La oferta del KFC de Las Palmas ya va por los 1300 inscritos. Una locura.

www.infojobs.net/las-palmas-de-gran-canaria/restaurantes-kfc-gran-canaria-lanzarote/of-i33241ead49486990437112ec8ae0cc


----------



## pacomer (2 Jun 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> La oferta del KFC de Las Palmas ya va por los 1287 inscritos. Una locura.
> 
> www.infojobs.net/las-palmas-de-gran-canaria/restaurantes-kfc-gran-canaria-lanzarote/of-i33241ead49486990437112ec8ae0cc



JUER lo de CANArias es para que les roben las pateras a los moronegros despistados y se vayan a Marruecos. Media isla luchando para conseguir un puesto de pollero en el KFC por 600 euros brutos mensuales... pacagarse ni el MadMax


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El gobierno de España acosa , persigue , roba y arruina a la gente que quiere trabajar y beneficia a los ladrones y delincuentes .




Rajoy fue un traidor a España y a sus votantes. 

La trama judicial para conseguir echar a un gobierno votado por una amplia mayoría de los españoles para poder hacer ese cambio en Ucrania están en guerra.

Ya quisiera Putin haber puesto a un presidente afín a sus intereses sin necesidad de bombardearlo todo. Y es precisamente la facilidad con la que han conseguido derrotar un gobierno en España lo que me hace flipar con lo uno y con lo otro. 

Con lo que cuesta un tanque o un misil podrían haber sobornado a cualquier juez ucraniano y gran parte del establishment de ese país para que montasen lo mismo que se hizo en España.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Jun 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> *Y qué esperaba *metiendo en casa a 2 personas que no conoce de nada y además en una situación vulnerable en lo económico, personal y laboral



que le dieramos paguita por ser tan BUENA PERSONA


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (2 Jun 2022)

Joloan dijo:


> Aquí hay una familia que acogió a una abuela y su nieta, las primeras semanas era todo espectacular, pero el otro viernes ya dijo que si lo sabe no lo hace, yo y mi mujer dándonos patadas por debajo de la mesa para no decir nada, porque lo sabíamos y ya lo hablamos con unos que al final nos hicieron caso y no pillaron ningún refugiado, ahora tiene que mantener a dos personas por ir de super generosa, a ver lo que le dura el marrón que tiene en casa.



Que las hagan currar en casa para compensar: p.e hacer las labores de la casa, fregar platos, hacer la compra, etc.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Su actual mujer melania no es guapa solo tiene buena figura y más falsa que un duro falso salió en bolas y dice que era fotos artísticas?
> Jajaa
> 
> Su primera mujer sí q era un pivon con estudios idiomas campeona de esquí empresaria y no paro hasta encontró a su primer hijo que la obligaron a darlo en adopción los commies.



MELANIA TRUMP TIENE 52 AÑOS Y PARECE ESTAR TREMENDA.


----------



## Gorrino (2 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Pues la República Checa que la has nombrado está más cerca de ellas que España. No sé que cuento les habrán contado.





Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Que se piensan, ¿que esto es tierra de leche y miel o que?
> 
> Un puto pais de mierda, cuyo principal motor es el jodido turismo, con unas tasa de paro que da vergüenza, con una cantidad de inmigrantes multicolores que abruma, con un modelo administrativo que es de chiste, y con todo esto, ¿tienen los cojones de venirse para aqui? ¿Para darse de hostias con moros, sudacas y morralla internacional por la puta paguita?
> 
> ...



TEN EN CUENTA QUE EN UN PAÍS CON UN NIVEL DE CORRUPCIÓN SIMILAR A SIERRA LEONA, LA GENTE DEBEN SEN UNA PANDA DE PALETOS Y NO ESTÁN COMO PARA MIRAR RANKINS DE PAÍSES MÁS RICOS DEL MUNDO EN TÉRMINOS RELATIVOS (ESPAÑA ACTUALMENTE ESTÁ SOBRE EL PUESTO 35 Y MUCHOS PAÍSES DEL ESTE LA ADELANTARON HACE TIEMPO).


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (2 Jun 2022)

Esto se desmadra, la oferta de KFC de Las Palmas, ¡más de 1700 personas inscritas! Y salió hace 2 días.

www.infojobs.net/las-palmas-de-gran-canaria/restaurantes-kfc-gran-canaria-lanzarote/of-i33241ead49486990437112ec8ae0cc


----------



## bladu (2 Jun 2022)

il banditto dijo:


> Me lo creo, en Suecia también viajan gratis, las estaciones de tren están empapeladas con carteles de "tu pasaporte ucraniano es tu billete de tren en Suecia"
> 
> No nos engañemos, para muuuuchas tías esto ha sido una bendición, sé de buena mano las trabas que tienen normalmente los ucranianos para que les contraten en Europa, tema de visados etc con este tema ahora pueden elegir dónde ir y trabajar sin papeleo ni burocracia. Sé que les están buscando trabajo incluso en Noruega (y a hotel puesto obviamente)




Todo esto esta evidentemente fomentado, porque es una manera de ocupar puestos de trabajo, ahora que por la inflacccion y demanda hacen "falta"

Lo que yo no se es donde saca Zelenski peña para luchar, se deben haber quedado los mas tontos.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Jun 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Pues en mi pueblo acogieron a 25 ucras, familias de retrasados y de aquí no se van ni con agua caliente los hijos de puta,todas las tardes en el bar tomando café y por las noches cubatas



LAS TÍAS CRACOS, SEGURO, NO COMO DICEN LOS PALETOS POR AHÍ, CHORTINA PREMIUM. CHORTINA PREMIUM UCRA HE VISTO SOLO UNA Y ERA CRIADA EN EXPAÑA Y NORMALITA-CHORTINA PREMIUM, NADA DE 180 CM Y PIERNAS INTERMINABLES.


----------



## Galvani (3 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que le dieramos paguita por ser tan BUENA PERSONA



Esa gente es la típica progre ilusa. Porque luego están los progres que solo tienen fachada. Es decir, o son muy tontos o muy hijos puta.


----------



## tomac (3 Jun 2022)

Ni los ucranianos recién escapados de una guerra quieren trabajar de camareros en España. Para que veáis como está el tema.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> MELANIA TRUMP TIENE 52 AÑOS Y PARECE ESTAR TREMENDA.



Si a base de operaciones.
Nunca fue guapa y era una modelo de tercer nivel.
Si fuera buena modelo no se hubiera casado con un viejo.


----------



## Gorrino (3 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Si a base de operaciones.
> Nunca fue guapa y era una modelo de tercer nivel.
> Si fuera buena modelo no se hubiera casado con un viejo.



La Heidi Klum quería pillar al Briatore, otro viejo, e incluso le engaño dejándose preñar para pillarlo y era de primer nivel.


----------



## Furymundo (3 Jun 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ni los ucranianos recién escapados de una guerra quieren trabajar de camareros en España. Para que veáis como está el tema.



bueno su guerra ha sido un poco PACO


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> La Heidi Klum quería pillar al Briatore, otro viejo, e incluso le engaño dejándose preñar para pillarlo y era de primer nivel.



Briatore no ha dado un duro a su hija.
Ni la ha reconocido.
Y ella si trabaja me vas a decir de qué trabaja o ha trabajado Melania Trump.


----------



## nekcab (3 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Madrid a 45 putos grados



Exageradito el caballero. Por supuesto Sevilla es directamente Argelia, como no.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jun 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Exageradito el caballero. Por supuesto Sevilla es directamente Argelia, como no.



Busca temperatura de Madrid en agosto el año pasado, zampapollas


----------



## Gorrino (3 Jun 2022)

nekcab dijo:


> Exageradito el caballero. Por supuesto Sevilla es directamente Argelia, como no.



Yo he visto 43 grados en cuatro caminos en 2001.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo he visto 43 grados en cuatro caminos en 2001.



El año pasado barajas a 45 grados


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (6 Jun 2022)

La oferta del KFC de Las Palmas ya va por los 2300 inscritos.

www.infojobs.net/las-palmas-de-gran-canaria/restaurantes-kfc-gran-canaria-lanzarote/of-i33241ead49486990437112ec8ae0cc


----------

